# Sticky  ThunderCat Water Pump Recall



## MTImodquad

For you guys with Tcats there is a recall on the water pump. Check out this .pdf file for the info.


----------



## phreebsd

thanks for posting!


----------



## Masher

It's nice to see they are finally taking care of this problem.


----------



## wvabeer

It didn't cover my 08 that leaked. They are proud of that pump $250.00


----------

